# HOW I FIXED DW-788 ARM



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

STARTED BY FASTENING A 1 INCH WIDE 1/8 INCH THICK PIECE OF ALUMINUM TO SAW WITH 2 - 3" 6MM BOLTS 1.19 CENTS BOLTS 7.72 FOR ALUM.










THEN FOR FRONT I GOT 1 INCH 5MM WITH WASHER AND BUSHING .37 CENTS BOLT .74 CENTS BUSHING










NOW ALL I HAVE TO DO IS PUSH ARM UP AND PUSH IN ALUM.










THEN TO RELEASE IT JUST PUSH ARM UP AND ALUM SPRINGS BACK OUT










SO LETS SAY 12.00 TOTAL WORKS LIKE A CHARM I AM A HAPPY CAMPER :<))


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

How simple it can be.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Neat Idea!

Hmmm… I have the aluminium, the bolts, washers and a functional right thumb… so all I have to do is buy a new DeWalt scroll saw and I'll have saved $12.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

You'd make a damn good bush mechanic downunder Tony…well done!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

That's really cool and inexpensive, too!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> You d make a damn good bush mechanic downunder Tony…well done!
> 
> - crowie


Yup.. that 'luminum bar will take the spring out of our wild 'roos.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I don't have that saw, so I really have no idea - what problem is this modification solving?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

the arm on the DW-788 does not stay up on its own …so you have to put a block of wood under it or come up with this solution which is better then a block of wood that's in the way makes it tons easier to change blade holes :<))


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

There's some ten cent engineering….....Looks good, you're teaching us all a few tricks!


----------

